# What's your fastest 10 miler?



## darkstar (19 Oct 2009)

Does not matter if it were done in a proper TT or just timed privately.
Went out for a quick ride today, decided to do the first 10 miles as quickly as i could, managed it in 29 minutes with a traffic light stop ever lap (5 laps) so was fairly pleased with it for a first effort, it was a flat course though. Anyone do them regularly? Have any tips on training methods?


----------



## vernon (19 Oct 2009)

darkstar said:


> Does not matter if it were done in a proper TT or just timed privately.
> Went out for a quick ride today, decided to do the first 10 miles as quickly as i could, managed it in 29 minutes with a traffic light stop ever lap (5 laps) so was fairly pleased with it for a first effort, it was a flat course though. Anyone do them regularly? Have any tips on training methods?



Try the Health, Fitness and Training forum


----------



## darkstar (19 Oct 2009)

Excellent, cheers mate. that sorts out the training, anyone have any PBs?


----------



## Noodley (19 Oct 2009)

Try in Racing?


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2009)

I didn't time it but descending 10 miles from the top of the Tourmalet was pretty quick.


----------



## Will1985 (19 Oct 2009)

On a standard road bike, 24:31; on a TT bike, 23:22...both on the same rolling TT course. Not done a dragstrip course for a 10 yet - that said, my first 10 miles in a recent 25 mile TT on a fast course was 22:28 according to the Garmin, but that is unofficial of course.


----------



## Young Un (19 Oct 2009)

24.53 with Will's pointy hat, on a road bike with clip-ons. Hoping to be getting down to long 22's next year with the help of a TT bike and disc etc, and also some better training.


----------



## palinurus (19 Oct 2009)

I only ride the same local course. It's fairly fast but not a real dragstrip, the course record is a couple of seconds under 20 minutes, set by  Gordon McCauley, a reasonable club rider can do around 22 minutes.

I've managed 23:39.

And 25:20 on my old commuting bike (although I did take the 'guards off)


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Oct 2009)

Just under an hour, including cake stop and photo oportunity.


----------



## scott s10 (19 Oct 2009)

24min15 going for the same as youngun 22min next year


----------



## Brahan (20 Oct 2009)

I'm an overweight 31 year old who eats/drinks too much and I managed to dig out a 21:57 in my first year of cycling. I'm going to do a 20 next year.

I hope.


----------



## justAl (20 Oct 2009)

Never actually done a 10 TT but my comute is 10.2 miles, fastest time 28.04 which takes in 2 sets of traffic lights and passing a comprehensive school at 8.30


----------



## darkstar (20 Oct 2009)

Wow some speedy times here! Very impressed, think i'm gunna have to step up my game!


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2009)

Apart from downhilling the Tourmalet the only timed 10 I've done was 27.30.


----------



## palinurus (20 Oct 2009)

justAl said:


> Never actually done a 10 TT but my comute is 10.2 miles, fastest time 28.04 which takes in 2 sets of traffic lights and passing a comprehensive school at 8.30



Sounds good. My commute is 9 miles and I've never knowingly done it in under 30 minutes.


----------



## gaz (20 Oct 2009)

I did a 12.4 mile route on my hybrid in 32mins with 3 liters of water, a d-lock so pretty weighty.


----------



## Campfire (20 Oct 2009)

When I were a lass! (100 years ago) I did 26.00 on an evening club event. That was with an ordinary (not penny farthing) bike, normal tyres & mudguards taken off! (1960s actually)


----------



## maurice (21 Oct 2009)

Did 25 min 36 on my first (and only) proper go. Might try to do it as a regular thing next year.


----------



## Brahan (21 Oct 2009)

maurice said:


> Did 25 min 36 on my first (and only) proper go. Might try to do it as a regular thing next year.



That's good going. Are you going to do some more?


----------



## I am Spartacus (21 Oct 2009)

As this is in Racing, it might be a good idea to post your unofficial times against an official route:

http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/Events/Courses/tabid/204/Default.aspx

Just an idea to make this thread a little more relevant than just posting adhoc times and distances.


----------



## Losidan (21 Oct 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> As this is in Racing, it might be a good idea to post your unofficial times against an official route:
> 
> http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/Events/Courses/tabid/204/Default.aspx
> 
> Just an idea to make this thread a little more relevant than just posting adhoc times and distances.



I keep fancying a go on course V310 to see how I compare but the idea of riding on a busy road like the A64 scares me witless!


----------



## Will1985 (21 Oct 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> As this is in Racing, it might be a good idea to post your unofficial times against an official route:
> 
> http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/Events/Courses/tabid/204/Default.aspx
> 
> Just an idea to make this thread a little more relevant than just posting adhoc times and distances.


Damn right - this makes a lot of difference to times. My 23:22 was on the K1/10K. Not got any fast courses like the P613, L1015, V718 etc to chase fast times. I've gone faster on slow courses than some guys who have also done mid 21s on a fast course....good to know for when I do get onto some fast courses!

The Midlands DC is going to run a new ranking system next year which will take the focus away from fast times. It would be good if this were rolled out nationally and somehow included more events (or even club events).


----------



## ACS (21 Oct 2009)

1985 - R10/9 - St.Athan - Rhoose - St.Athan - long 23 club TT. 

1986 - RH/1R - Primrose Hill (Cowbridge) - long 24 Club TT

2009 - I will let you know when I am brave enough to put a clock


----------



## Brahan (21 Oct 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> As this is in Racing, it might be a good idea to post your unofficial times against an official route:
> 
> http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/Events/Courses/tabid/204/Default.aspx
> 
> Just an idea to make this thread a little more relevant than just posting adhoc times and distances.



Cheers. It would be nice if there was a dedicated part of this forum for TTing....


----------



## aran20 (22 Oct 2009)

19:51 on the A303, P613 course in 2007... Best ever!

19:53 on the same course this season, would have pb'ed, if I hadn't of mucked up at the turn forcing me to ride the round-a-bout twice.


----------



## Brahan (22 Oct 2009)

aran20 said:


> 19:51 on the A303, P613 course in 2007... Best ever!
> 
> 19:53 on the same course this season, would have pb'ed, if I hadn't of mucked up at the turn forcing me to ride the round-a-bout twice.




Wow - that is flying!


----------



## aran20 (22 Oct 2009)

There are a few riders who have gone a lot faster than that time, so not that amazing really.


----------



## I am Spartacus (22 Oct 2009)

Can I humbly suggest that over the weekend 31st Oct 1st Nov, we all pick a 10 miler and post our results?
Mine will be JC/9
http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=6284


----------



## lukesdad (23 Oct 2009)

rich p said:


> I didn't time it but descending 10 miles from the top of the Tourmalet was pretty quick.



How long did it take to get up that would be much more interesting.


----------



## Bill Gates (24 Oct 2009)

If you have a slower previously recorded 10 mile TT time than another then it only matters if you are entering a TT and need that time to get your entry accepted. I believe that these days there are not that many races that are fully subscribed unless it is a fast (lots of traffic) dual carriageway course where evryone is chasing a fast time.

Looking back at when I was racing 30 years ago there were many more events to enter and many more that were overscribed so it was more important then to get a decent time. The thing is that apart from this the times are unimportant. I used to hold club records at 10/25/50 and 100 miles in different clubs plus course records and RRA records. They've all gone apart from one RRA record but as my rides were on a road bike and 32 spoke wheels then that's hardly surprising. 

My 25 mile record was 53.41 and I finished 3nd in the event. That club record is now a long 52 and the rider finished guess where? 

49th!

Nah. Forget fast times it's places that count. When you can win an open event then you've achieved something to be proud of.
P.S. Fastest 10 mile TT 20.30 (road bike)


----------



## peanut (24 Oct 2009)

Brahan said:


> I'm an overweight 31 year old who eats/drinks too much and I managed to dig out a 21:57 in my first year of cycling. I'm going to do a 20 next year.
> 
> I hope.



27 mph average for 10 miles mmm thats not bad for your first year Istruggle to do 5 miles round here in that time


----------



## GrasB (25 Oct 2009)

10.08 miles in 23:07 in the middle of a 100km ride.

The route I don't think is an official TT course, it's Barrington to Bourn (I did it finnish to start compared to that map.


----------



## wafflycat (26 Oct 2009)

The offspring's fastest time before he gave up the sport was a short 21 for a 10-mile course and the hour for a 25 mile course.


----------



## peanut (26 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> The offspring's fastest time before he gave up the sport was a short 21 for a 10-mile course and the hour for a 25 mile course.



short 21 for a 10 is pretty exceptional i would have thought . must have been close to the course record or at least in the top 3 fastest riders .What was the course / downhill ?


----------



## wafflycat (26 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> short 21 for a 10 is pretty exceptional i would have thought . must have been close to the course record or at least in the top 3 fastest riders .What was the course / downhill ?



Nowhere near the course record. No, it wasn't a downhill course, it was a gently rolling course on decent tarmac. He was at the point of getting decent times for 10s and improving on 25s


----------



## peanut (26 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Nowhere near the course record. No, it wasn't a downhill course, it was a gently rolling course on decent tarmac. He was at the point of getting decent times for 10s and improving on 25s



well if he isn't a particularly notable tester you must have some pretty swift riders up your way.

I just checked this years U/30 results and I haven't found a single 21minute ride all year and we have some pretty decent testers and the occasional notable elite visitors


----------



## wafflycat (27 Oct 2009)

He was good, and getting better. But he wasn't in the really fast lot - yet - but steadily getting there. He had taken medals in his age category in the Rudy Project National Time Trial Series. When he started university, competitive cycling was put to one side.


----------



## peanut (27 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> He was good, and getting better. But he wasn't in the really fast lot - yet -.



well he is only a minute or so off Chris Boardman and Bradley Wigggins times so I wouldn't say he was just 'good'


----------



## wafflycat (27 Oct 2009)

Wiggie can do an 18 minute 10... and in the world of TT-ing, that is a big, big difference from a short 21.


----------



## tmcd35 (27 Oct 2009)

Wow, just like to say I've just skimmed through this thread and I've never felt so out of shape in my life!

The last time I did 10 miles was on a British Eage Trailbreaker full suspension mounting bike and it took me about 1hr 15min to complete! I need a new bike and I need to get in shape!


----------



## wafflycat (27 Oct 2009)

tmcd35 said:


> Wow, just like to say I've just skimmed through this thread and I've never felt so out of shape in my life!
> 
> The last time I did 10 miles was on a British Eage Trailbreaker full suspension mounting bike and it took me about 1hr 15min to complete! I need a new bike and I need to get in shape!



Nothing wrong with not being a racing cyclist - just enjoy whatever cycling it is you do.


----------



## MacB (27 Oct 2009)

Well, my current personal best is just over 33 minutes, I'm guessing that won't make anyone nervous Obviously I have no pretensions to racing but would like to be able to break 30 minutes by the end of next year.


----------



## Will1985 (27 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> well he is only a minute or so off Chris Boardman and Bradley Wigggins times so I wouldn't say he was just 'good'


The power increase required to overcome drag in order to drop from a 20 to a 19 or even a 19 to a (low) 18 is massive. Those times are done on very fast courses where reasonable riders usually putting out 21s on other courses can set a new PB close to a low 20.


----------



## peanut (27 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Wiggie can do an 18 minute 10... and in the world of TT-ing, that is a big, big difference from a short 21.




all I was trying to say is that your son's time was better than just good because no-one on our local course managed better than 22 minutes all year .

you sound very knowlegable on testing, what is your 10 mile PB ?


----------



## peanut (27 Oct 2009)

MacB said:


> Well, my current personal best is just over 33 minutes, I'm guessing that won't make anyone nervous Obviously I have no pretensions to racing but would like to be able to break 30 minutes by the end of next year.



that is the best time I was able to achieve 4 years ago on my 10 mile loop 

That sounds like a very good target Mac. Might join you .
I am hoping to join a club to get some decent mileage into my legs over Christmas and then I've set a goal of my first 5 mile TT on 4th April on U/30


----------



## bonk man (27 Oct 2009)

25.20 on our fastest course.. slightly lumpy... our club record is under 22 mins on it, I think the fastest in an open on it is 19 mins 

It makes me feel slow looking at those times.

Might go and do some faster courses next year.


----------



## wafflycat (27 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> you sound very knowlegable on testing, what is your 10 mile PB ?



My PB? Good god... a hugely slow 32 something or other on a one I did for fun. At the moment it would probably be twice that! I know about time trials as I was at them several times a week during the season for several years, and was the one filling in WCMnr's entry forms for events, washing his kit, making sure he got fed & hydrated, shouting encouragement from the verges, marshalling turns, doing start sheets & results sheets...


----------



## peanut (27 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> My PB? Good god... a hugely slow 32 something or other on a one I did for fun. At the moment it would probably be twice that! I know about time trials as I was at them several times a week during the season for several years, and was the one filling in WCMnr's entry forms for events, washing his kit, making sure he got fed & hydrated, shouting encouragement from the verges, marshalling turns, doing start sheets & results sheets...



no wonder you're 'testy'  just kiddin. Well done ,without volunteers nothing would run


----------



## Bill Gates (28 Oct 2009)

Effects of aero equipment on your TT times can be considerable.

see 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/how-aero-is-aero



> They also found that outdoors there was a 60-70 watt saving at 40km/h between the normal road bike setup, which required ~280-290W at this speed, and the full time trial setup (~220W). That worked out at between 22-24% in aerodynamic savings. To put it another way, it was 9 seconds per kilometre, 2'14 per 10 miles (16.1km) [unquote]
> 
> On that basis my 20.30 would have been 18.16. I have always thought it might have been a long 18 but I'll never know. LOL


----------



## dellsmaith (26 Nov 2009)

Hey all
I got new Sv bike last week. Before two day I have finished 10 miles in 1hr. I am a bike racer and i did 10 miles on North America. It is a nice track which is good for any race. If you will go in this track then you will also finish 10 miles in approximately 1hr 30min if you are able to ride bike fast.


----------



## scott s10 (27 Nov 2009)

1hr 30 mins, 15mph average surely you could go faster than that.


----------



## scott s10 (27 Nov 2009)

sorry just had another look the average for 10miles at 1hr 30mins is 6.5mph. that cant be right


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Nov 2009)

I have never broken 24. I haven't done many timed 10 mile TTs anyway, but I have always been between 24 and 27 or so. I am a climber and not built for speed. And I expect if I did one these days it would be significantly slower than that...


----------



## scott s10 (27 Nov 2009)

im ok at climbing but i can do speed for quite a long time . that should come into play when i start racing aswell as time trialling.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Nov 2009)

I hope so, although racing is all about 1. determination and 2. tactics - once you've got the necessary level of fitness, strength and skill, of course... Good luck to you!


----------



## pieman123456789 (28 Nov 2009)

im 11 and my time is average 25 minutes 30 seconds, but im 5th fastest in my country for my agegroup


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2009)

29.34 on 20 Old Holborn/day.
I've not TT'd since I quit fags 4 years ago!


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (28 Nov 2009)

My best this year was 25:05 on the West Kingsdown Q10/26 course with an 88" fixed gear steel bike, couldn't get under 25 yet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2009)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> My best this year was 25:05 on the West Kingsdown Q10/26 course with an 88" fixed gear steel bike, couldn't get under 25 yet.



OT: How's the finger (eeeeuuuwww) and other injuries?Hope you make a speedy recovery. Sorry to hear the Ron's had it's chips


----------



## Crankarm (29 Nov 2009)

pieman123456789 said:


> im 11 and my time is average 25 minutes 30 seconds, but im 5th fastest in my country for my agegroup



Not that many 11 year olds TTing in Bermuda I would have thought, so you could be one of only five. Still a pretty good time for an 11 year old though .......................


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (29 Nov 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> OT: How's the finger (eeeeuuuwww) and other injuries?Hope you make a speedy recovery. Sorry to hear the Ron's had it's chips


OK thanks, sewn up after op, bruises coming out every where else though sitting around surfing old haunts on-line


----------



## scott s10 (29 Nov 2009)

pieman123456789 said:


> im 11 and my time is average 25 minutes 30 seconds, but im 5th fastest in my country for my agegroup


are you sure, the fastest 13 year old in england can only do a 24min-50sec . i dont think alex royle was even doing times like that at his age.


----------



## Young Un (29 Nov 2009)

scott s10 said:


> are you sure, the fastest 13 year old in england can only do a 24min-50sec . i dont think alex royle was even doing times like that at his age.



Might not be ten miles?


----------



## scott s10 (29 Nov 2009)

Young Un said:


> Might not be ten miles?



thats more than likely why.


----------



## bonk man (1 Dec 2009)

10km?


----------

